# Jiu Wan - 2nd form



## wckf92 (May 11, 2017)

saw this on the interweb...enjoy.


----------



## Danny T (May 11, 2017)

Nice...not exactly the same as what I learned however; every student and instructor has a slightly different perspective therefore takes and expounds differing aspects within the movements even though the main aspects are the same. 
Well performed.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## wingchun100 (May 11, 2017)

Very different, in so many ways, from what I am learning in Leung Sheung lineage and learned in Ip Ching. I actually have enough free time on my hands to type up all the differences I spot too!

*The opening of the form. We cross our arms at the wrists, flip them up to double tan sao, chamber, then set up the stance.
*The circling of the feet is like Biu Jee.
*After he does the double tan, he separates his hands. I have never seen that before.
*The flicking of the wrist after he punches: I haven't seen that until Biu Jee.
*Punches 2 times per hand instead of once each.
*Moving the stance up and down during jam sao
*Multiple jam sao motions instead of just one
*During the double lan sao, he flips his hands up so the palms face him
*During tak sao, his returning hand does not touch his arm.
*Instead of 3 pak saos, he looks to be doing Biu Sao.
*Repeating of side kick-bong/wu/step section
*He turns with lan sao before doing the kick and then double bong sao. When I do that turn, the arms stay chambered.
*After the third double bong sao, he does double huen.
*That extra side kick in the last section
*Looks like kwan sao (forgive me if the spelling is wrong) at the end

I'd be interested to know the reasoning behind why they do the form this way (applications and so on).

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## LFJ (May 11, 2017)

wingchun100 said:


> *Punches 2 times per hand instead of once each.
> 
> *Repeating of side kick-bong/wu/step section



Looks like these are not actual repetitions, just different camera angles of the same thing.


----------



## wingchun100 (May 11, 2017)

LFJ said:


> Looks like these are not actual repetitions, just different camera angles of the same thing.


 
They are? Hmmm...I actually wondered if that might be it. Thanks for pointing it out.


----------



## LFJ (May 11, 2017)

wingchun100 said:


> They are? Hmmm...I actually wondered if that might be it. Thanks for pointing it out.



Well, I'm not saying I "know" that to be the case. Just seems obvious, as the video was highly edited to showcase the form.

Also doesn't make sense to repeat the step-_bong_-_wu_ section on one side but not the other.


----------



## Danny T (May 11, 2017)

Not the complete form shown and there are different views of the same movement.


----------



## KPM (May 11, 2017)

Danny T said:


> Not the complete form shown and there are different views of the same movement.



What's missing?  Based on the typical Chum Kiu form from most lineages, looked like everything was there to me.  Opening, 3 sections, and closing.  Does the Jiu Wan form have a section not found in most people's Chum Kiu?


----------



## Marnetmar (Jun 8, 2017)

He has a very good horse.

@wingchun100, I suspect the wrist flicking is a remnant of the old Chan Wah Shun form. Pan Nam's forms and the Chan Wah Shun school that still exists in Foshan today would seem to corroborate that.


----------



## ShortBridge (Jun 29, 2017)

I like his articulation and expression of energy.


----------



## geezer (Jun 30, 2017)

Marnetmar said:


> He has a very good horse.



So did Emiliano Zapata.


https://www.moma.org/interactives/exhibitions/2011/rivera/content/mural/agrarian/images/mural.jpg


----------



## Cephalopod (Jun 30, 2017)

geezer said:


> So did Emiliano Zapata.



Don Quixote, not so much.
Better than Richard III tho'. No horse at all.

I have to remember to ask my sifu about the rising and falling at 0:44. Very different from the principles of rootedness that we practice. Or at least as I see it.


----------

